
Compiler Bomb in C: 1 line of code produces 16GB executable - dsr12
http://codegolf.stackexchange.com/a/69193/4588
======
shakna
The Python3 compiler bomb is even more impressive, if that's possible.

    
    
        (1<<19**8,)*4**7
    

The above produces a *.pyc in the terabytes.

Without Python warning. That's a little... Scary.

